# Mineralize Satinifinish: Attention NW15 Girls, BAD news :(



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

I did this chat a few minutes ago and this was the response. BOOOO MAC!


Chat InformationWelcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. One of our Artists will be with you shortly.  As a thank you for chatting with us today, we would like to extend a special offer just for you with your next MAC Cosmetics Online purchase.  Your MAC Artist will provide you with the offer code during your consultation.  At the end of this chat session, you may also request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
Chat InformationHello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Marci. How may I assist you?
Heather: Hi! I am very interested in purchasing the new Mineralize Satinfinish foundation, but I see there is no NW15.
Heather: Is there going to be?
Marci: Regrettably, I don't think so. NW15 is my shade as well. I recommend adding a drop of moisturizer to shade NW20.
Heather: Okay, that's all! Thank you!
Marci: You're welcome Heather!
Marci: Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
Heather: No, that'll be it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Marci: Have a wonderful afternoon!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 6, 2007)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAaTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  TT


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

I KNOW, right? i'm freakin bummed. oh well at least i got a free shipping code, haha.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 6, 2007)

haha yeah that's true.  that makes me so mad!  I held off buying foundation since I'm running out to try the new stuff.  I couldn't wear the SFF because NW15 was wayyy to dark and orangey on me and now they aren't even MAKING it for this stuff?  I'm really really mad.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah i honestly dont think mixing moisturizer with it will help me. im pretty fair! so i guess i'll have to drive 45 minutes to the counter after all just to try out the NC15. i did order shimpagne though. i've been kicking myself for selling mine. i get seller's remorse A LOT! i sold my light natural msf as well, so i have to get another one of those too! HAHA!


----------



## liv (Feb 6, 2007)

Aw man.  Why would they not include their entire shade range when developing a new product.  It really makes no sense to me.  Guess I will have to try out the NC15 and NW20.  =[


----------



## Holly (Feb 6, 2007)

How lame >/ I doubt adding moisturizer would help me either


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 6, 2007)

My daughter needed the lighter shade as well. She says she will just stick with her beloved Hyperreal. Also found out that Shimpagne indeed is just limited edition. The MSF Naturals are the permanent things.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 6, 2007)

i don't get it. i was really looking forward to this.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

i just emailed customer service to ask why NW15 isn't available so hopefully i will have a reply by tomorrow. i will share my findings as soon as they get back to me.


----------



## JediFarfy (Feb 7, 2007)

Totally sucks! I guess I'll just stick to my Select SPF. I'm glad to hear the SFF was bad for others. I thought it was just mine!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 9, 2007)

and of course, they never replied to my email. booo!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 9, 2007)

Dear Ms. A,

Thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C.  

At M.A.C, we strive to offer cosmetic shades in a range suitable for 
all of
our consumers.  We therefore regret to learn that you were unable to 
locate
a Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation SPF 15 within our line.  Please 
accept
our apology, along with our assurance that your comments will be 
forwarded
to our Product Development and Marketing Departments for their review 
and
consideration.  

Once again, thank you for this opportunity to respond to your concerns.  
We
hope you will continue to enjoy and have confidence in our quality
products. 

Sincerely, 

Nicole Pietrangelo
Global Consumer Communications


----------



## girlstar (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, way for them to totally suck at responding to your email.


----------



## cindylou007 (Feb 14, 2007)

AT&D really listens to customers that call complaining about not having the right color.  I know I do it all the time.  You should also contact your product specialist at your local counter because they have a wish list that they turn into their trainer.  Until then there is a pro product that you could use under the foundation, its called studio fix pastels; that's what I have to do with some foundations.


----------



## girlstar (Feb 14, 2007)

You NW15 girls may want to try NW20 in the Satinfinish, the shade is actually more consistent with SFF NW15. When I was at the counter yesterday to get Barbie, I complained to my fave MA about the lack of NW15, so we tried NW20 and it actually seemed to match quite nicely. She gave me a generous sample, so I am going to try full face sometime this week and I will let you know.

And just for reference, SFF NW15 is a bit dark on me, I have to blend it really well with lots of Fix+ so it doesn't look like I'm wearing a mask.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Feb 15, 2007)

I would definitely try the NW20. I am NC25 in the winter and I to go a shade darker in the satinfinish so I got the NC30 and it matches great! I hope it works for you!


----------



## nelarose (Feb 16, 2007)

I am NW15 and I bought the satinfinish in NC15.It is not perfect but it works. Mybe if I use self-tanner i could try it in NW20.


----------



## girlstar (Feb 16, 2007)

I tried the NW20 of the Satinfinish today on my entire face. I would have to say that this is a better match for my skin, as opposed to my NW15 SFF, which seems to have more colour in it. I would definitely get a sample of NW20 and try it, if you're an NW15 SFF'er. I am probably going to switch from SFF to Satinfinish as my foundation!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am an NW23/25 depending on what the product is, and NW 20 Satinfinish is perfect on me (MC25 is a tiny bit too yellow).  I used the Satinfinish all weekend while working and found that the colors are running about 1 shade lighter than usual...definitely get a sample of NW20 and see if it works for you.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 22, 2007)

i just got a sample of SFF in NW15 and it seems to be working really well for me. i love the finish. i may not even bother with the satinfinish now.


----------

